# Just purchased a Tajima TMEX 1201 looking for info



## HamiltonArtists (Apr 16, 2013)

I just bought a used tajima tmex 1201 I was wondering if it is worth it to upgrade to the usb if the floppy is working ok

I was also looking for inexpensive software to start out so I was looking at Hatch from Wilcom it seems pretty great for lettering and monograms. resizing and such. I am thinking to just hire a digitizer to anything more complicated then that.

Lastly I am in Hamilton Ontario so I will be needing thread and backing and looking for some suppliers that are close so I save on shipping. 

Any help at all would be awesome!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I have one machine that uses floppies and another that uses USB. I plan to wait until the floppy reader breaks before switching to USB. Sometimes I prefer the floppies because they don't have as many files to sort through when loading designs. I would remove the floppy after you load a design. Some people believe this adds to the life of the reader.


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

We are in the process of switching our single head to USB and having difficulties. Not sure if its the machine or the drive. Just started the process yesterday so we shall see how today goes. Both of the floppy drives work fine, but the floppies themselves are starting to corrupt. Plus we are also switching to a new digitizing software.
My process now is:
Digitize new design in room 1. Put on flash drive.
Go to room 2. Unplug external floppy drive, insert flash drive.
Put design in folder and eject flash drive.
Plug in external floppy drive, load design on floppy.
Eject floppy and load into embroidery machine.

Royal pain when you have to make a tweak or two to a design. But I get my steps in for the day!


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

SpiritGirl said:


> We are in the process of switching our single head to USB and having difficulties. Not sure if its the machine or the drive. Just started the process yesterday so we shall see how today goes. Both of the floppy drives work fine, but the floppies themselves are starting to corrupt. Plus we are also switching to a new digitizing software.
> My process now is:
> Digitize new design in room 1. Put on flash drive.
> Go to room 2. Unplug external floppy drive, insert flash drive.
> ...


My suggestions:

1.) Connect the two ("Room 1" and "Room 2") computers with wires; create a LAN (Local Area Network). Send over the files from the "Room 1" computer to the "Room 2" with a click of the mouse. (Use the "SEND TO" function of the Windows).

2.) Convert the Tajima to USB.

3.) Connect the "Room 2" computer and the Tajima with a USB Sharing Device ($25). 

4.) Download the .dst files to the Tajima via USB.

5.) Walk in the park every day.


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

The park sounds great!!
The room 1 computer is a pc and the room 2 computer is a very old mac. (9.1)
Not sure if they will talk to each other. It doesn't show up on the network. Boss doesn't really like to do that anyway.
I am hoping to eventually get my own computer in room 2 just for the new embroidery program. Right now the boss uses the pc in room 1 for her printer. Which is also her office. We have a very weird set up.

Still waiting to hear from our supplier of the USB drive to see what the problem might be for the Tajima.


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah! The new USB drive in the Tajima is working!!

It was all in the stick. Needed to be formatted using a windows 7 pc or newer and the stick was less than 2gb so it had to be formatted to a FAT not a FAT32. FAT32 is only for sticks between 2 and 16gb.

Now to work on simplifying the process.
;-)


----------



## HamiltonArtists (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi there what usb insert did you buy please  Also do you know how I am supposed to format a floppy disk to have as a back up for now or is it just fat 32 as well. I am happy to say I did my first embroidery today it worked fairly well.


----------



## SpiritGirl (Feb 24, 2011)

We bought a Richpeace SFDR-IV U-A720 from sewmanyparts.com

Not sure about formating a floppy. I just put it in our reader and erase everything on it when it gets full. Haven't had a brand new floppy in a long time!

What did you want a back up of? Designs or something else?

Congrats on your first embroidery!


----------



## HamiltonArtists (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi there I have the floppy that works just wanted to make a back up blank formatted copy as a backup as this floppy is super old  I have been playing with this all day and the only issue I have is it seems some of the white bobbin thread shows a bit other than that I oiled it and put new needles in and it seems to be working good I am now going to due a larger multi color one lol 
Fun but oh my nerves hee hee hee


----------



## HamiltonArtists (Apr 16, 2013)

1 more question how do I know if I need a 26 pin or a 34 pin ? Do I have to take it out and count it? I have the manuals I just am not sure where to look for it?


----------

